# Doesn't like affection?



## TNGSDLVR (Dec 22, 2008)

I have noticed our 9 week old, Fina, has never liked us holding her or cuddling, and hates being picked up. I thought maybe she just wasnt use to it, but it's not getting any better. She likes us, but could do without the physical affection period. I realize she is a working dog and I do my best to keep her busy. Could this be why? 
This morning she went for her 9 week check up @ the vet. She cried the whole time wanting down off the table and onto the floor. My coaxing, petting, and sweet talk didn't even phase her.

Is this normal of the GSD?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes.

But "coaxing and sweet talking" is NOT the way to get her over it. She needs to learn that she is going to be examined and touched ALL OVER. She doesn't have to like it, but she does have to do it.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

comforting that behavior will only encourage her to misbehave. Very common pup behavior though!!


----------



## benkllr (Nov 3, 2008)

Agree with BlackGSD...you reinforced her crying/whining by trying to soothe her. 

@ the vets, take something she can chew on, something that will occupy her attention (PB stuffed Kong should do the trick). If she starts whining ignore it, and be firm. When she settles down and isnt crying..reward her (that's the time to tell her what a good puppy she's being).


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

My little black working lines girl--now an angel dog--was the EXACT same way as a pup. I had just lost a snuggly, cooing baby pup and Lucy was stoic, aloof and very dignified. Would not sleep with me in bed, was quickly bored with affection.

She turned out to be my heart dog and to love me more intensely than almost any dog I've ever had. I had to get over MY need for HER physical affection and realize that it didn't mean she wasn't bonded.

She was the type of dog who would not be bought with belly rubs or treats. She took her time getting to know somebody and only then would she grant them her attention, and even then, it was on her terms.

Yet she would have walked on a bed of nails for me. She softened up as she got older and we developed our own way of being affectionate with each other.

I agree with the no cajoling when he is being fussy. When Lucy was going through chemo, her appetite varied a lot. I cooked all manner of goodies and begged, cajoled and hand-fed her. 

One day, after that did not work, I left the food down to do some dishes. Turned around and she had gobbled the whole thing when I was not looking. I also noted that at the vet, she'd eat up any dry cookies they offered and turn down my goodies at home.

Turns out, when she got fussy, instead of fawning over her, I'd say in a playful but firm voice, "oh for pete's sakes, the kitchen is closed, eat your dinner already."

She'd give me a look, sigh and chow her entire dinner.

Gotta stay a step ahead of the dawg.....

Jennifer


----------



## TNGSDLVR (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the insight! I have been around animals (dogs, and horses) my whole life. I can't believe I didn't think of it that way. I know better than to foo foo over her. "Beg" her to mind me. I guess the "new puppy" disease got ahold of me. The whole reason I got her was for protection on the job. I guess I got wrapped up in wanting her to love me. 
Thank you for helping me realize what I was doing.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TNGSDLVR I realize she is a working dog and I do my best to keep her busy. Could this be why?


 I don't think so. Anton is from working lines and he is extremely affectionate to me. Yana is very independent, on the other hand, and for almost two years she didn't show any affection and didn't even want to be in the same room where I was. Well, now she's softening a bit and I can actually use her as my pillow if I want to







but I did never force my affection on her.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

You may find that your pup develops more affectionate behavior as she matures, too. Tazer, as a little pup, just was too busy to mess with all that cuddlin' and sweet talkin' .. *L* .. she had things to DO and places to GO. I did teach her to accept being held close (by wrapping my arms around her and laying back on the bed so she laid on top of me, scratching her chest and rubbing her belly while saying in a quiet calm voice: "gooood girl .. be a snuggle puppy ... goood snuggle" .. *L*). At first it was difficult and if I could get a few seconds of her laying still I accepted it. But she did become more and more accepting and is pretty good about it now.

And I'm seeing more "requests" from her for petting and physical interaction. She comes to me and leans against me, twisting back and forth while I rub her back and sides. This has been fairly new, just this winter that she's started initiating this. She's nearly 19 months old now.

So even though your pup may be kind of stand-offish right now about physical affection, it may develop as she matures. I've always felt that Tazer was extremely non-affectionate but I'm used to Khana who is one of the world's most snuggly dogs. She sits on my feet constantly (will scoot back to make sure she's square on top of them) and is usually close enough to me to be touching me. Right now she's scooched under my legs while I'm sitting at the computer.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------

